# CWCki Improvements



## Holdek (May 21, 2014)

Some folks over at this thread have brought up ideas for improving the CWCki, mostly removing A-Loggy stuff.  We can use this thread to post updates and suggestions.


----------



## For The Internet (May 21, 2014)

This is a really good idea. The Cwcki is an invaluable resource and needs less ween and A-logging.


----------



## José Mourinho (May 21, 2014)

Great job on removing the A-Loggish parts on articles such as the Biological Clock one. Keep it up!


----------



## Christ-Chan (May 21, 2014)

Great initiative! Good on you guys


----------



## CatParty (May 21, 2014)

i think it can be improved with even more a-loggy stuff


----------



## BT 075 (May 21, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> i think it can be improved with even more a-loggy stuff



I have yet to read a good essay on why Chris deserves to die on that site. I think this really shows there is a lot of work to be done on the wiki.


----------



## Holdek (May 21, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> i think it can be improved with even more a-loggy stuff


Your letter has been read fully, but your thoughts have not been inputed or accepted for worse improvement. Thank you for nothing.


----------



## OtterParty (May 21, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> i think it can be improved with even more a-loggy stuff


I agree.

From the TVTropes Sonichu article (before those spergs deleted it for being "negative":



> Sophisticated As Hell: The CWCki has more than a few articles that list some well thought out, scientifically minded speculations as to the reasons for why Chris does one thing or another... and then the last reason is along the lines of "and because he's a fucking idiot."
> "In addition, it is believed that Chris's diet is one of the causes for his fecal incontinence (the other one being ramming stuff in his shit tube)"



I miss reading lines like those. They really added to the immersion factor in my experience of being an outsider romping through the life of the only person who made Hitler and Mao and Saddam look like particularly unblemished potatoes.


----------



## Christ-Chan (May 22, 2014)

On the Attraction Sign page it says "It is also known that, after the loss of his Sign at Charlottesville Fashion Square, he resorted to Post-It Notes stuck tohis glasses and walking uncomfortably close to girls. This did not last long either.[_citation needed_]" What's that all about? I've never heard of that before


----------



## José Mourinho (May 22, 2014)

Christ-Chan said:


> On the Attraction Sign page it says "It is also known that, after the loss of his Sign at Charlottesville Fashion Square, he resorted to Post-It Notes stuck tohis glasses and walking uncomfortably close to girls. This did not last long either.[_citation needed_]" What's that all about? I've never heard of that before


I checked the page history, and VanKrause (also known as Krapple) was the one who added it.

http://www.sonichu.com/w/index.php?title=Attraction_Sign&diff=prev&oldid=21949


----------



## champthom (May 22, 2014)

Oh God, I can't remember where he said that. The problem is that a lot of stuff that was at one time common knowledge, nobody remembers the source so it can't be verified. That and people made up stupid shit about Chris and some things got passed along as fact. That's why the CWCki is big on citation because like I said, people made up crazy stories about Chris like he would put peanut butter on his penis to make it grow bigger and there was no way to prove or disprove it.


----------



## Holdek (May 22, 2014)

champthom said:


> Oh God, I can't remember where he said that. The problem is that a lot of stuff that was at one time common knowledge, nobody remembers the source so it can't be verified. That and people made up stupid shit about Chris and some things got passed along as fact. That's why the CWCki is big on citation because like I said, people made up crazy stories about Chris like he would put peanut butter on his penis to make it grow bigger and there was no way to prove or disprove it.


It's been tagged as needing a citation for over three years.  I'm going to go ahead and delete it and change another A-Logging bit, unless people think it needs to stay.


----------



## José Mourinho (May 22, 2014)

Delete it.


----------



## Pikonic (May 26, 2014)

champthom said:


> Oh God, I can't remember where he said that. The problem is that a lot of stuff that was at one time common knowledge, nobody remembers the source so it can't be verified. That and people made up stupid shit about Chris and some things got passed along as fact. That's why the CWCki is big on citation because like I said, people made up crazy stories about Chris like he would put peanut butter on his penis to make it grow bigger and there was no way to prove or disprove it.


The big thing I've noticed uncited is the Craigslist hooker hanging up on him.
Any chance there's a source floating around on PVCC


----------



## champthom (May 27, 2014)

Pikonic said:


> The big thing I've noticed uncited is the Craigslist hooker hanging up on him.
> Any chance there's a source floating around on PVCC



That's something you'd have to take my word on. Some things are things that can be public but not cited. It's not the best situation but it's better than not knowing at all.


----------



## Anonimo (Jun 1, 2014)

Bob's page is long overdue for some improvement, which Satan and I brought up in a discussion a while back. Here is the link to the posts that more or less explain why Bob's page needs to be edited. The biggest issue is that we don't have evidence for him being a racist, yet the CWCki page goes out its way to do just that. Complete with a nice (edited) picture of Bob in Klansmen attire. Some of the captions for the photos in the gallery could stand to be deleted for being rather gimmicky(e.g. "I think you're scaring Snorlax")
http://cwckiforums.com/threads/random-chris-thought-question-thread.661/page-160#post-215496
http://cwckiforums.com/threads/random-chris-thought-question-thread.661/page-160#post-215569


----------



## Holdek (Jun 1, 2014)

Anonimo said:


> Bob's page is long overdue for some improvement, which Satan and I brought up in a discussion a while back. Here is the link to the posts that more or less explain why Bob's page needs to be edited. The biggest issue is that we don't have evidence for him being a racist, yet the CWCki page goes out its way to do just that. Complete with a nice (edited) picture of Bob in Klansmen attire. Some of the captions for the photos in the gallery could stand to be deleted for being rather gimmicky(e.g. "I think you're scaring Snorlax")
> http://cwckiforums.com/threads/random-chris-thought-question-thread.661/page-160#post-215496
> http://cwckiforums.com/threads/random-chris-thought-question-thread.661/page-160#post-215569


Go for it.  Are you able to edit the CWCki?


----------



## Anonimo (Jun 1, 2014)

Holdek said:


> Go for it.  Are you able to edit the CWCki?


Now I am. While I'm at it, are there any pages I could help out with? I can at least remove the Aloggy/ween stuff. Just direct me to a page and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 1, 2014)

Anonimo said:


> Now I am. While I'm at it, are there any pages I could help out with? I can at least remove the Aloggy/ween stuff. Just direct me to a page and I'll see what I can do.


Cool.

I'd say we should propose improvements and give updates on our edits here as we go along.  I can't think of any off the top of my head ATM, but I'll probably come across some, and for me it will be a work in progress.


----------



## Anonimo (Jun 1, 2014)

Holdek said:


> Cool.
> 
> I'd say we should propose improvements and give updates on our edits here as we go along.  I can't think of any off the top of my head ATM, but I'll probably come across some, and for me it will be a work in progress.


So far I've edited out most of the gimmicky captions on Bob's page, and the bits about "Bob the Klansmen". I'm looking to fix up the parental influence section of the race page to try and debunk the speculation that Bob is racist by presenting that evidence Satan posted a few months back, maybe see if he'd be willing to help make that case he said he could do about how Bob might be more open minded than we give him credit for.


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jun 1, 2014)

Could we also put some of the more NSFW stuff under spoiler? Sometimes I like to read the Cwcki in public, and articles like simonla or sonichu are impossible to read without me getting some weird stares.

Again, not delete it, but put some spoiler tags.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Jun 1, 2014)

Dude, freals??
This whole website needs a spoiler then


----------



## Dr. Meme (Jun 1, 2014)

Sorry for not wanting to see fan art of Chris fingering his mom when I want to read about simonla.


----------



## FramerGirl420 (Jun 2, 2014)

ewwww, someone wants to read about Chris and his latest stupidity!!
that's totes gay and unrealistic.
Also, who is chris?
Also, why is my name pink?
Discuss.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 2, 2014)

Dr. Teem said:


> Sorry for not wanting to see fan art of Chris fingering his mom when I want to read about simonla.


Honestly I'm not sure why fan art of Chris fingering his mom is even on the article about Simonla.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

Holdek said:


> Honestly I'm not sure why fan art of Chris fingering his mom is even on the article about Simonla.




Why isn't it on every article?


----------



## Anonimo (Jun 2, 2014)

The more I think about it, wouldn't it be better to remove the rule 34 of MLW? I think the last thing that woman needs is to have porn of her on what might be one of the first search results of her? I know it won't do much, but every little bit counts, right?


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

Anonimo said:


> The more I think about it, wouldn't it be better to remove the rule 34 of MLW? I think the last thing that woman needs is to have porn of her on what might be one of the first search results of her? I know it won't do much, but every little bit counts, right?




hi mary lee walsh


----------



## Holdek (Jun 2, 2014)

Anonimo said:


> The more I think about it, wouldn't it be better to remove the rule 34 of MLW? I think the last thing that woman needs is to have porn of her on what might be one of the first search results of her? I know it won't do much, but every little bit counts, right?


I dunno.  I find the MLW pin-up shots to be funny.  And they fall more into parody than A-Logging, IMO.

Really my idea for de-A-Logging the CWCki was to remove the extreme stuff, like out-of-place suggestions that Chris is a rapist, a sociopath, stuff like that.


----------



## Anonimo (Jun 2, 2014)

Ok, then also would pictures like this or "Bob the Klansmen"? Should we delete these kind of pictures?


Spoiler: Warning:NSFW











I know that we wouldn't want to delete things like ShecameforCWC. It's an important part of Christory and we wouldn't be teaching Chris anything if we deleted it. He shot himself in the foot putting that picture up, and besides, weens and A-logs have probably mirrored it enough times that it would just end up being reap loaded anyway. So where would you say the line is between editing out ween/A-log and making it look like it asspatts Chris?


----------



## exball (Jun 2, 2014)

Anonimo said:


> Ok, then also would pictures like this or "Bob the Klansmen"? Should we delete these kind of pictures?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:NSFW
> ...


Yes the Cwcki is a bit too A-loggy but it's supposed to be funny. Deleting all the A-log stuff won't change that much.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 2, 2014)

Anonimo said:


> Ok, then also would pictures like this or "Bob the Klansmen"? Should we delete these kind of pictures?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning:NSFW
> ...


I don't know if it's going to be easy to articulate a line.  You have to use your best judgement.

It also depends on context.  I don't know what article the picture above is on, but if it relates to Chris and Barb spooning, I would say it's more appropriate than if it was on a part about the prank call where she says, "Get off before I go off!"  Because there's definitely some weird Oedipus stuff going on in the former, but the latter would just be trying too hard () to make Chris look bad.

Same thing with Klansman Bob.  If it's on part of the CWCki where he's talking about crosses burning, for example a transcript of that particular prank call, then it makes more sense.  But currently it's also on the article "Chris and race, Parental influence", with the caption about him telling the (quite tame) Obama joke, which is just overkill.

And, I don't think we have to worry too much about the CWCki ass-patting Chris.  There's just too much material on there documenting him acting like a fuckwit for that to happen. 

The sweet spot is funny but not tryhard.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jun 8, 2014)

The gallery section of Sonichu 7 is showing Sonichu 6 instead. If anyone has the pages for Sonichu 7, they should replace them. The sub-episodes and Sonichu 4 pages are also a complete mess.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 9, 2014)

Dark Mirror Hole said:


> The gallery section of Sonichu 7 is showing Sonichu 6 instead. If anyone has the pages for Sonichu 7, they should replace them. The sub-episodes and Sonichu 4 pages are also a complete mess.


There are some articles where the pages are mixed up. I'll fix them later on.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jun 16, 2014)

For some reason, this page has been put in Sonichu 10 when it should be Sonichu 9. The problem comes from the file-naming.
http://sonichu.com/cwcki/File:SchuComic10P7.jpg
Someone needs to replace it with the proper page 7 from Sonichu 10.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 16, 2014)

Back to editing the CWCki since I'm too lazy back then. 

1. Anonimo, thanks for improving the Bob Chandler article by removing some stupid KKK references. However, you also removed this picture. Is there a reason for that? Thanks.


Spoiler











2. Do we have to use the term "Christorians"? I kinda cringe when this term came up.
3. I also like to point out that whoever is the one who uploaded two inflation pics of MLW, please, *resist your autistic urges.* I've deleted them and I don't think anyone would want them on the wiki.


----------



## Holdek (Jun 17, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> 3. I also like to point out that whoever is the one who uploaded two inflation pics of MLW, please, *resist your autistic urges.* I've deleted them and I don't think anyone would want them on the wiki.



What.

We're trying to _improve_ the CWCki, not inflate it.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 17, 2014)

Few more things:

1. http://sonichu.com/cwcki/Simonla_Rosechu#Simonla_as_the_Lynchpin
Do we need a long part about how Chris views reality and anything else in the Simonla Rosechu article? I find it unnecessary as it's just about an Electric Hedgehog Pokemon which is inspired by Evan.

2. http://cwckiforums.com/threads/sonichu-drawing-for-sale.3785/page-126#post-245253


			
				Kosher Dill said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, good call. If you google it you can find Chris using Bob's account to make a flyer for the Game Place (!)


Which leads to this. Opinions?

http://sonichu.com/cwcki/User:CWCTime/16Jan2004Email


----------



## Holdek (Jun 17, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> 1. http://sonichu.com/cwcki/Simonla_Rosechu#Simonla_as_the_Lynchpin
> Do we need a long part about how Chris views reality and anything else in the Simonla Rosechu article? I find it unnecessary as it's just about an Electric Hedgehog Pokemon which is inspired by Evan.



Yeah, that speculation runs way too long.  I'd say it should at least be edited down.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jun 18, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> 3. I also like to point out that whoever is the one who uploaded two inflation pics of MLW, please, *resist your autistic urges.* I've deleted them and I don't think anyone would want them on the wiki.


This still exists: http://sonichu.com/cwcki/File:Mary_Lee_Walsh_Vore_by_Metalforever.jpg


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 18, 2014)

Dark Mirror Hole said:


> This still exists: http://sonichu.com/cwcki/File:Mary_Lee_Walsh_Vore_by_Metalforever.jpg


Thanks for this. Deleting it now.


----------



## Pikonic (Jun 20, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Few more things:
> 
> 1. http://sonichu.com/cwcki/Simonla_Rosechu#Simonla_as_the_Lynchpin
> Do we need a long part about how Chris views reality and anything else in the Simonla Rosechu article? I find it unnecessary as it's just about an Electric Hedgehog Pokemon which is inspired by Evan.
> ...



I agree with the section on Simonla,  it's half the page and it's based on speculation, it needs to be cut down and clearly explained it's one of many speculations about why Chris stopped Sonichu, or be outright removed.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jul 5, 2014)

http://www.sonichu.com/cwcki/Special:Contributions/Tugboat3859

Fuck that guy. All vandalism reverted.


----------



## spaps (Jul 5, 2014)

Mr. 0 said:


> http://www.sonichu.com/cwcki/Special:Contributions/Tugboat3859
> 
> Fuck that guy. All vandalism reverted.


http://www.sonichu.com/w/index.php?title=File:Cwcki_banner_AMERICA.png&oldid=172197

What an asshole. I worked moderately hard on that banner.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jul 8, 2014)

I beefed up the Rob Bell page. Figured it was a safe enough page for me to pop my wiki cherry on.


----------



## Holdek (Jul 17, 2014)

I de-A-Logged the "Chris and Race" and "Niggo" articles some.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Jul 17, 2014)

There's a user account under the Wallflower's real name. Their userpage is a link to the Wallflower's Facebook. I'd delete it myself but I guess only mods/sysops can delete users...


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Jul 19, 2014)

Someone please de-Alog the Sonichu Balls article: http://sonichu.com/cwcki/Sonichu_Balls
Basically, some editor thinks "Sonichu Ball Crystals" is "more gay" but we all know that nothing is gayer than "Sonichu Balls". In addition, the first sentence in the Powers section is unnecessary because we know that the Sonichu Balls are not Dragon Balls so there's no reason to call Chris a dumbass for not following the conventions of the Dragon Balls.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 22, 2014)

Absinthe said:


> There's a user account under the Wallflower's real name. Their userpage is a link to the Wallflower's Facebook. I'd delete it myself but I guess only mods/sysops can delete users...


Thanks. Removed it. Let me know if there's any other references.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 26, 2014)

I think waterman article could be deleted. He's always been irrelevant and recently has been ousted from Chris's fb.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jul 26, 2014)

CatParty said:


> I think waterman article could be deleted. He's always been irrelevant and recently has been ousted from Chris's fb.


There are some requests for this but there are some requests against this too. He could be a random boring user who posting irrelevant stuff on Chris's wall. However, he was still notable for his friendship with Chris.

Or perhaps we should have an article about the minor figures in Chris's life, add William in it, and delete the William article.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 26, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> There are some requests for this but there are some requests against this too. However, he was still notable for his friendship with Chris.
> 
> Or perhaps we should have an article about the minor figures in Chris's life, add William in it, and delete the William article.




Yeah a minor characters page would be fine. He would totally fit the criteria as the only real thing he contributed was Chris sperging about his hair.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jul 30, 2014)

I'd vote against it. 

Just for the reason he probably wants a mention and he's never done more then post on Fatty's FB.


----------



## Dr. Tremolo (Aug 2, 2014)

I think this article needs a bit of rewriting in certain paragraphs:
http://www.sonichu.com/cwcki/Ruckersville
Redneck shithole or not, it's a bit mean.


----------



## Clown Doll (Aug 2, 2014)

DrTremolo said:


> Redneck shithole or not, it's a bit mean.


I think it's okay to poke fun at Ruckersville, but I'd agree some parts in that article are trying too hard to push the point, detracting from the truth that is funny on it's own, without any real need to highlight it. For example : 



http://www.sonichu.com/cwcki/Ruckersville said:


> The geography of Ruckersville is rather plain, composed mainly of fields, light forest, and small ugly housing developments extending from the larger town of Charlottesville. *Even the terrain is boring.*


Is slightly unnecessary, don't you think ? The gist of the boringness of the town is already readily apparent from the first couple of words, as in "The geography of Ruckersville is rather plain", hence repeating in the end that it's boring is redundant and pushing the comedy value of the observation a little far.



http://www.sonichu.com/cwcki/Ruckersville  said:


> The current satellite images are copyrighted 2012 to the Commonwealth of Virginia, indicating that until this year even Virginia didn't give a *fuck* about its *shitty* backwater 'burbs.


Again, a mild complaint, but the profanity here kind of sticks out as unnecessary, especially how Ruckersville is called a "Redneck shithole" already twice in that article. The first instance of calling Ruckersville a "redneck shithole" works in my opinion, because it's contrasting the advertorial brochure text with the terrifying reality that it's a ghost town with no landmarks or anything to do.


----------



## exball (Aug 2, 2014)

How exactly are you supposed to improve a site that documents a retard who shits his pants?


----------



## Mr. 0 (Aug 3, 2014)

exball said:


> How exactly are you supposed to improve a site that documents a exceptional individual who shits his pants?


Better writing? Less unfunny and irrelevant shit? Hoarded cocks? Take your pick.


----------



## For The Internet (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr. 0 said:


> Better writing? Less unfunny and irrelevant shit? Hoarded cocks? Take your pick.



And an example of improved writing would be...?


----------



## Mr. 0 (Aug 3, 2014)

For The Internet said:


> And an example of improved writing would be...?



Restructured to sound funnier? To make more sense? To sound significantly less A-loggy (or not at all) but still subtle enough to be funny?


----------



## For The Internet (Aug 3, 2014)

Mr. 0 said:


> Restructured to sound funnier? To make more sense? To sound significantly less A-loggy (or not at all) but still subtle enough to be funny?



I agree that some of the content is A-Loggy and unfunny but I generally think if you're going to say 'be funnier' or 'write better' you need to either provide an example or give actual pointers on what can be improved and how otherwise it's just unhelpful bitching. I'm not pointing the finger at you specifically, yours just happened to be the post I was replying to. The A-logging thing is fairly specific, because it's clear what you mean., that comments that are unnecessarily hateful or profane should be removed from the articles.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Aug 3, 2014)

For The Internet said:


> I agree that some of the content is A-Loggy and unfunny but I generally think if you're going to say 'be funnier' or 'write better' you need to either provide an example or give actual pointers on what can be improved and how otherwise it's just unhelpful bitching. I'm not pointing the finger at you specifically, yours just happened to be the post I was replying to. The A-logging thing is fairly specific, because it's clear what you mean., that comments that are unnecessarily hateful or profane should be removed from the articles.
> 
> Just my two cents.


Well as far as "writing better" or "sounding funnier", it is, as you know, entirely subjective, but I suppose what I intended to mean was written in a way that everyone would collectively agree was grammatically correct and referential to the source (like for example, Chris's antics that particular instance) while still able to make a relevant or semi-relevant (and not humorless) joke to add a bit of flavor, if you will, without out right insulting him.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 8, 2014)

are we archiving the q&a's from his ebay sales?


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Aug 8, 2014)

^ Archive everything! Always always always.


----------



## Pikonic (Aug 8, 2014)

yeah i agree with the q&a archiving. It is content and some of it is funny


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 12, 2014)

Just archive the Q&As. I find them important.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 12, 2014)

here's what i got @Alan Pardew


----------



## Connor Bible (Aug 21, 2014)

Wow. The Forums seems to have gotten a new paint job and extra bells and whistles.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 21, 2014)

The Spanish article has  the section "Why Spanish speakers hate Chris" in it. I think this section could be edited to be less A-loggy.


----------



## Holdek (Aug 22, 2014)

ToroidalBoat said:


> The Spanish article has  the section "Why Spanish speakers hate Chris" in it. I think this section could be edited to be less A-loggy.


I removed some of the nit-picky stuff.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 8, 2014)

new ebay q&a screen cap for the police memorabilia sale 



Spoiler: turd rage


----------



## Holdek (Sep 8, 2014)

I've found that one of the biggest culprits of A-Logging on the CWCki is kind of sneaky and harder to spot: silly piping that leads to the more insulting parts of the CWCki like "Pedofork" and "Rape."


----------



## exball (Sep 8, 2014)

The cwcki doesn't need to be 100% serious. It's supposed to be funny. No one wants to read a 100% serious wiki on an idiot who shits his pants.


----------



## Null (Sep 8, 2014)

exball said:


> The cwcki doesn't need to be 100% serious. It's supposed to be funny. No one wants to read a 100% serious wiki on an idiot who shits his pants.


on the contrary nobody wants to hear some sperg's standup routine about a man who shits his pants. the things described should be funny on their own. personal touches to a wiki detract from what should be an absurd and humorous thing independent of commentary.

there's a reason why ED isn't popular anymore, and it's because it lost what made it entertaining.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 8, 2014)

Null said:


> on the contrary nobody wants to hear some sperg's standup routine about a man who shits his pants.


----------



## Holdek (Sep 8, 2014)

exball said:


> The cwcki doesn't need to be 100% serious. It's supposed to be funny. No one wants to read a 100% serious wiki on an idiot who shits his pants.



You already made this post in this thread and then there was a discussion following it between other people where they hashed it out.  But, if TL;DR, here's what I said before that:



			
				I said:
			
		

> Really my idea for de-A-Logging the CWCki was to remove the extreme stuff, like out-of-place suggestions that Chris is a rapist, a sociopath, stuff like that.



and



			
				I said:
			
		

> The sweet spot is funny but not tryhard.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm working on tidying up some of the articles. Mostly correcting typos, grammar, decreasing repetitive words and phrases (like making sure every sentence in a character's bio page doesn't start with "one day"), and generally making pages more appealing to the reader. Working on the character articles at the moment. This is my first time editing the wiki, so feedback is appreciated.

UPDATE: Just finished up Sonichu's character page. Considering beefing up the 'Sonichu as a Mary Sue' section, since it seems pretty lacking.


----------



## Pikonic (Sep 9, 2014)

Good job on the "weening" page.
Maybe that page, along with ALogging, should be somewhere on the "New to the CWCki" box on the from page.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Sep 12, 2014)

http://www.sonichu.com/cwcki/Kick_the_Autistic
Seriously, the fuck is this? It's just a list of some trolls, with only passing mention of the actual CWCism. I think the entire "Variations" heading could and should be condensed into a paragraph at the beginning. Incidentally, does that game linked at the bottom still exist anywhere?


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 14, 2014)

Jon-Nyan said:


> http://www.sonichu.com/cwcki/Kick_the_Autistic
> Seriously, the fuck is this? It's just a list of some trolls, with only passing mention of the actual CWCism. I think the entire "Variations" heading could and should be condensed into a paragraph at the beginning. Incidentally, does that game linked at the bottom still exist anywhere?


It's a joke page started by Champthom just for fun. Don't know whether it's worth keeping it now. And yeah, the game linked at the bottom is gone.


----------



## Holdek (Oct 1, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> It's a joke page started by Champthom just for fun. Don't know whether it's worth keeping it now. And yeah, the game linked at the bottom is gone.


Damn.  That game was funny.  Maybe there's a copy of it on the Web somewhere?  Maybe at the site it was hosted?


----------



## FreeCandyVan (Oct 2, 2014)

I found a copy of the game exe!  I don't have wiki privs, but here's the base file if someone wants to put it somewhere archive-y.  Had to stick it on Mediafire since the forums don't allow .exe extensions

https://www.mediafire.com/?9qc4renex1ff3xb


----------



## Blue Max (Oct 12, 2014)

drmccoy said:


> Sorry to resurrect this thread, but I found Bob's enlistment record
> 
> http://aad.archives.gov/aad/record-detail.jsp?dt=893&mtch=11&tf=F&q=Chandler&bc=&sort=24996 desc&rpp=10&pg=4&rid=8565331&rlst=5136538,4652469,8564216,1000879,987835,4549799,991002,8565331,5188385,8565346



This was discovered by a poster on the forum.  I can't seem to join CWCki as an editor, but this gives us an exact date Bob enlisted (wasn't drafted) into the armed forces.  Small changes to Pre 1980 and the Bob Chandler Articles need to be made, citing it.


----------



## Abethedemon (Oct 25, 2014)

I think that the Cwcki sometimes forgets that autism is a spectrum. No mean to sound a-loggy, but Chris is definitely at the lower end of the spectrum.  It also shouldn't blame all of his problems on autism. That's what he does.


----------



## Holdek (Oct 27, 2014)

Abethedemon said:


> I think that the Cwcki sometimes forgets that autism is a spectrum. No mean to sound a-loggy, but Chris is definitely at the lower end of the spectrum.  It also shouldn't blame all of his problems on autism. That's what he does.


----------



## Null (Oct 27, 2014)

Abethedemon said:


> I think that the Cwcki sometimes forgets that autism is a spectrum. No mean to sound a-loggy, but Chris is definitely at the lower end of the spectrum.  It also shouldn't blame all of his problems on autism. That's what he does.


I think most people are fully aware that Chris is autistic and most people don't care. You can't excuse someone from their actions because they're retarded.


----------



## WilhelmIIofPrussia (Nov 11, 2014)

There's a fuck-tonne of worthless images in the Unused files cache. I'd say 95% of it needs to go, most of which is unfunny photoshopped stuff, people's art, dicks and random stock photos. There's whole megabytes of data we could free up here. The rest of it ought to be archived, including hard-to-come-by images of Chris. It mostly needs an axe taking to it, which I would be glad to do but I don't have the authority.


----------



## José Mourinho (Nov 12, 2014)

WilhelmIIofPrussia said:


> There's a fuck-tonne of worthless images in the Unused files cache. I'd say 95% of it needs to go, most of which is unfunny photoshopped stuff, people's art, dicks and random stock photos. There's whole megabytes of data we could free up here. The rest of it ought to be archived, including hard-to-come-by images of Chris. It mostly needs an axe taking to it, which I would be glad to do but I don't have the authority.


I'm actually planning to use up some of these unused files to some articles which need them or articles which don't have any images at all, but some of these unfunny photoshopped ones are actually for the CWCipedia Vandalism article. Let me see what I can do.


----------



## Holdek (Nov 18, 2014)

The article for _Sonichu_ #7 has been showing the gallery for _Sonichu_ #6 for at least a couple of years, and the image files there are misnamed.  I don't know if the correct images are on the CWCki, though.


----------



## LordDarkrai (Nov 21, 2014)

I found a Q&A Kacey apparently did back a few years ago. Might be good to add it on the wiki.

http://cwckiforums.com/threads/kacey-q-a.806/


----------



## MisterMuggles (Nov 21, 2014)

Something I've noticed on the wiki is the usage of the word "recent". The trouble with using that word is that it ages badly.

For instance, on the page for Reginald Chandler it says something about how Chris hasn't mentioned Reginald aside from "a recent video". While the video would have been recent back when that sentence was written, it isn't recent now. Chris's most recent (at the moment) video is his apology to Mr Smith. There are a few of these on the List of Chris's Ego page, one instance being a "recent" call to arms against Asperchu. Chris hasn't mentioned Asperchu in ages.

What I'm saying is that these instances of "recent" need to be removed and everyone should make sure not to use that word on the wiki in future.


----------



## Uzumaki (Nov 24, 2014)

Abethedemon said:


> I think that the Cwcki sometimes forgets that autism is a spectrum. No mean to sound a-loggy, but Chris is definitely at the lower end of the spectrum.  It also shouldn't blame all of his problems on autism. That's what he does.



Go to youtube, type in "low functioning autistic" and get back to us on that one.


----------



## Holdek (Dec 18, 2014)

I can't seem to be able to load my watch list.  With both Firefox and Internet Explorer, it starts to load it, but then brinks up a blank page.  Anyone else have this problem, or is it just me?


----------



## Holdek (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm getting a lot of 502 Bad Gateway errors when browsing the site.  Is this due to an arrest-related traffic surge?


----------



## Null (Dec 30, 2014)

Holdek said:


> I'm getting a lot of 502 Bad Gateway errors when browsing the site.  Is this due to an arrest-related traffic surge?


Are these cloudflare errors? If so, send me the *Ray ID*. These show up on every cloudflare error.

If not, screenshot the page.


----------



## Holdek (Dec 30, 2014)

Null said:


> Are these cloudflare errors? If so, send me the *Ray ID*. These show up on every cloudflare error.
> 
> If not, screenshot the page.


They are on the CWCki, not the forums.


----------



## Null (Dec 30, 2014)

Holdek said:


> They are on the CWCki, not the forums.


Oh shit that's something for @Marvin then.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jan 11, 2015)

Just a small tip to save my sanity....

Comma splice. You, don't, need, a, comma, after, each sentence fragment, it's juvenile, and, annoying.  The period is your friend don't be afraid to use it.

Yes I am aware I am completely insane, thank you.

http://grammartips.homestead.com/splice.html


----------



## CWCTime (Jan 12, 2015)

Holdek said:


> I can't seem to be able to load my watch list.  With both Firefox and Internet Explorer, it starts to load it, but then brinks up a blank page.  Anyone else have this problem, or is it just me?


Yeah, I see that as well, and so does one other person that I know of.


----------



## EI 903 (Jul 21, 2015)

Thread has been replaced by this one: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/cwcki-improvement-thread.10099


----------

